
A Cart with Legs - sohkamyung
https://pictures.royalsociety.org/image-rs-15878
======
foreigner
Clearly that's a prehistoric Strandbeest:
[https://www.strandbeest.com](https://www.strandbeest.com)

~~~
zer00eyz
Everything old is new again, how about a table with legs

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01sCV-
Yx6Og](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01sCV-Yx6Og)

------
mdorazio
From the title I thought this would be about something from Boston Dynamics.
It's actually more of a precursor to kinetic sculptures, which are themselves
pretty cool, ex. [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jansen%27s_linkage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jansen%27s_linkage)

~~~
adrianmonk
From the title, I thought this was going to be about e-commerce, Christmas
shopping, and rampant consumerism. As in humans are, to some people (possibly
including themselves) just a walking shopping cart.

------
erk__
This and an associated document is shown in this video
[https://youtu.be/g-zku9FtNeI](https://youtu.be/g-zku9FtNeI)

------
janpot
Just asking out of curiosity. Could there be any patents that this could serve
as prior art for? i.e. Does Boston Dynamics or so have patents for a legged
cart?

~~~
erk__
This is not even the first drawing, it is a reconstruction of
[https://pictures.royalsociety.org/image-
rs-15876](https://pictures.royalsociety.org/image-rs-15876), though it is much
nicer drawn.

------
potiuper
Better than wheels when in mud.

